# Meffert's Professor Pyraminx



## ~Adam~ (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Erzz (Dec 3, 2010)

Hopefully they make it smoother in those weeks


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 3, 2010)

Less than a 1/3 of the price of this though
http://www.shapeways.com/model/109296/professor_pyraminx.html?gid=mg


----------



## GermanCube (Dec 3, 2010)

Those nails :O 

But its a cool puzzle anyway, lets see what the final version will be like!


----------



## Igora (Dec 3, 2010)

I saw about this on the front page special of the pyraminx's 30th birthday; does anybody know when it might be released/ what it will cost?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 3, 2010)

$42 supposed to be just before xmas.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 3, 2010)

I saw this in a newsletter from Mefferts. Looks really cool, and a beast to solve.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 3, 2010)

If they still need time to debug it, how on earth will they send the designs to the factory and produce them in 2 weeks?? I was under the impression that manufacturing these types of things had to be done well ahead of time. 
Either way, too expensive for me. Perhaps one day when I earn more.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 3, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Perhaps one day when I earn more.



Or in 2 months when QJ release it?


----------



## RyanO (Dec 4, 2010)

I would of preferred they go with the 4 layer master pyraminx, but maybe this one is easier to build?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2010)

Why? I can't even buy a master pyraminx yet.

Good thing I know how to solve this already.


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 4, 2010)

O M G

You hijacked my thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25867-Professor-Pyraminx-Vulcan-Pyraminx

please search before making a thread 

Go to the original one

Sorry to say. mods, please close this thread, this is a duplicate of the original one (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25867-Professor-Pyraminx-Vulcan-Pyraminx)


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2010)

O M G

"Hijacking a thread" means that people take it over and start discussing something completely different. That's not what happened.

This thread is not a "duplicate". That means they're the same. This is a different thread about a similar thing, which is allowed (and mods might merge the two threads but will certainly not arbitrarily close one), and if people want to talk about this in either topic they are allowed to do that. Maybe people didn't like your thread for whatever reason.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 4, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> O M G
> 
> You hijacked my thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25867-Professor-Pyraminx-Vulcan-Pyraminx
> 
> ...


 
....................................................... 
This thread includes a video of the pyraminx which you did not have. Please stop with your attitude on this forum, its getting insanely ridiculous.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 4, 2010)

OMG TK I'm so sorry. I didn't realise. How can I make this up to your? How about I do all your chores for a week?

I visit this forum almost everyday, didn't see your thread so when I saw the video on youtube *the day it was uploaded* I thought I'd share.


----------



## ams (Aug 4, 2011)

lololol you subliminally hijacked this forum


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 4, 2011)

ams said:


> lololol you subliminally hijacked this forum


 
lololol you bumped an 8 month old thread...


----------

